#ubuntu-bd 2011-04-08
<shahriar86> hello Tanvir
<Tanvir> Hello Shahriar vai.
<Tanvir> kemon achen?
<shahriar86> মাস্ত
<Tanvir> বাহ ভালোই।
<shahriar86> তবে ভালো লাগে না কারণ হচ্ছে আমার সব শখের কাজই বন্ধ
<shahriar86> :(
<shahriar86> অফিস করে এসে কোন সময় পাই না
<shahriar86> তারুণ্যর জন্য অপেক্ষা করছি
<Tanvir> হা হা
<Tanvir> তারুণ্য কে?
<Tanvir> তরুণ হবার চেষ্টা করছেন আবার?
<shahriar86> নাহ ওনার ছদ্মনাম
<Tanvir> উন্মাতাল তারুণ্য?
<Tanvir> আমাদের প্রযুক্তি ফোরামের?
<shahriar86> হুমমম
<Tanvir> কোথায় আসবেন তারুণ্য ভাই?
<shahriar86> অনলাইনে এখানে
<shahriar86> আইআরসিতে
<Tanvir> তাই নাকি!
<Tanvir> দারুণ তো
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> আমরা সবাই এখানে আগে নিয়মিত আসতাম, এখন সব মৃত
<shahriar86> :(
<Tanvir> হা হা, নতুনরা আবার থাকছেন, যেমন আমি। :)
<Tanvir> আমি তো বলতে গেলে চব্বিশ ঘণ্টাই প্রায় থাকি।
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> can you join #BLUA ?
<shahriar86> one of my friend is there
<Tanvir> করলাম। :)
<tarunno> shahriar86: hello
<tarunno> you thr?
<shahriar86> hello tarunno
<shahriar86> yah I amm here
<shahriar86> how are you bro
<tarunno> Shokor Alhamdulillah, Allah was been kind on me
<tarunno> how are you doing?
<shahriar86> I can't understand whether I'm blessed or not
<tarunno> ha ha ha
<tarunno> how's job?
<shahriar86> in general I am surviving each day
<tarunno> shit! brb
<shahriar86> I like the responsibility assigned to me
<tarunno> shahriar86: I m back
<Tanvir> tarunno vai.. :D
<tarunno> Tanvir: yes
<Tanvir> tarunno vai, apnake onek din por IRC te dekhlam.
<tarunno> Tanvir অনেক দিন পরে আসলাম
<Tanvir> হুম। :)
<Tanvir> আমাদের চ্যানেলে ঢুকবেন নাকি? #wikimedia-bd বা #wikipedia-bn ?
<Tanvir> পুরোনো স্মৃতি। :)
<tarunno> Tanvir: পরে
<Tanvir> :)
<tarunno> পুরানো স্মৃতি তাজা কয়েকদিন পরে করি
<tarunno> :P
<Tanvir> হা হা হা
<Tanvir> আমি ঘুমাতে গেলুম। সবাইকে শুভরাত্রি।
<tarunno> শুভরাত্রি
#ubuntu-bd 2011-04-09
<tarunno> ping Tanvir
<tarunno> ping Tanvir
<tarunno> ping tarunno
<tarunno> clear
<anup> আইছি :)
<nirjhor> hello
<anup> হাই
<nirjhor> কি মিয়া
<nirjhor> তুমি এইখানে কি করতাছ?
<nirjhor> আমি আসলাম বেড়াতে
<anup> আমিও
<nirjhor> শাবাব ভাই নাই?
<anup> tarunno ভাই এর টুইটার দেখে আসলাম
<nirjhor> hehe
<nirjhor> আমিও
<nirjhor> কিন্তু উনিই নাই
<anup> আমি জয়েন করার পর দেখলাম উনি চলে গেলেন ;(
<nirjhor> বেচারা
<nirjhor> একটা মেয়ে আসলে মনে হয় যাইতেন না :P
<anup> :P
<nirjhor> কি কর?
<anup> তোমার পরীক্ষার খবর কি?
<nirjhor> সারিম আমারে ফোনে গান গেয়ে শুনাইছে
<nirjhor> এইটা জানো?
<nirjhor> এইটা তো হট খবর জান না?
<nirjhor> জাতি সারিমের গান শুনতে চায়
<anup> তাই?
<anup> ফোরামে এটা পোস্ট দাও
<anup> কি গাল গাইলো?
<anup> গান**
<nirjhor> একটা ইংলিশ গান
<nirjhor> My love is so loud, 
<nirjhor> এই জাতীয়
<nirjhor> আমি রেকর্ড করেছি!
<anup> তাইলে আপলোড করো
<nirjhor> তবে ও প্রমিজ করায়ে নিছে যে কেউ যেন না শুনে
<anup> আরে আমি তো শুনবো না, দেখবো :P
<nirjhor> ওকে
<nirjhor> আমি আপলোডামু রাত্রে
<nirjhor> থাকো পড়তে যাই
<nirjhor> শাবাব ভাই নাই
<anup> ওকে
<Tanvir> tarunno, জ্বি?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-04
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> o/ all
<pavlushka> and Goodmorning!
<pavlushka> Kilos, Goood morning!
<Kilos> morning
<Kilos> busy atm
<pavlushka> Kilos, ok!
 * pavlushka I'll be away for some hours too.
<Kilos> ok
<belkinsa> o/ all
<Kilos> hi belkinsa Ekushey 
<Ekushey> Hey Kilos!
<Kilos> at least the T20 cup is over so no high hopes/ expectationd snd disappointments for a while
<Ekushey> :)
<Kilos> i spoke to popey and he said we can open loco channels on mattermost same as ubuntu-za has done
<Kilos> maybe we can attract some of you fb followers there
<Ekushey> Sure, I'll post the link and details
<Kilos> cool
<Ekushey> They now use Telegram for off-topic chatting
<Kilos> i use telegram for chatting to family
<Ekushey> I don't follow the chat much though, to much talk going on there :P
<Ekushey> Only techie people are on Telegram
<Ekushey> But everyone is on WhatsApp and Viber
<Kilos> yeah thats why i limit mine to family
<Ekushey> :)
<Kilos> all these chat things make it hard to get everyone together
<Kilos> whatsapp is everywhere sigh
<Ekushey> Yeah, became more popular since Facebook purchased them
<pavlushka> Night guys!
<Kilos> sleep well
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-05
<pavlushka> hello every one!
<pavlushka> heya Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> just finished a pc configuration with a hdd with bad sectors
<Kilos> what OS
<pavlushka> win7+Ubuntu 14.04
<Kilos> 7 can mark them with chkdsk
<Kilos> and badblocks command in ubuntu
<pavlushka> I spend the whole night doing both but a partition is severely damaged.
<Kilos> then partition it off and dont use that area
<pavlushka> yep, so i just hide that partition finally.
<pavlushka> Ekushey, o/
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-06
<pavlushka> o/ all
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> \o/
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA thanks
<QA> no probs, Kilos
<pavlushka> Kilos, can you order coffee for other's too?
<Kilos> once one person has said coffee on then others just say coffee please
<pavlushka> okay, then others have to order for themselves, anyway missed the coffee with you.
<Kilos> ill make more
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<pavlushka> QA coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: Alrighty
<Kilos> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> you and your bots!
<pavlushka> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you pavlushka
<Kilos> its fun
<pavlushka> makes my life easy, thanks!
<Kilos> and they take good meeting minutes etc
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and pavlushka!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-07
<pavlushka> Hi every one!
<Kilos> night guys, i go meeting then bed
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-08
<pavlushka> Hi every one!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos !
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<pavlushka> great!
<pavlushka> Good night everyone!
<Kilos> night
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-09
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> Hello abhra !
<abhra> hello pavlushka 
<abhra> are you running this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bengali-translation
<pavlushka> yes
<pavlushka> one thing, your location says now your are in Hong Kong, is it correct?
<abhra> may be pavlushka 
<abhra> :)
<pavlushka> so do you appreciate it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bengali-translation?
<abhra> নিশ্চয়
<pavlushka> is it your LP id https://launchpad.net/~abhraecon?
<pavlushka> then come and join to this project, I'll get some company, just say hi.
<pavlushka> Good night guys!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-10
<pavlushka> Hi every one, good morning!
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<pavlushka> QA coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> QA thanks!
<QA> pavlushka: no problemo
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hi Kilos !
<Kilos> Ekushey has been quiet lately
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-03
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka enabled the VERBOSE flag
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-04
<walrider_> pavlushka, bhai 
<walrider_> পাইথন করতেসেন ? 
<walrider_> ব্রু 
<walrider_> bru 
<pavlushka> walrider_: হা হা, এখনো শুরু করা হয়নি :পি
<walrider_> pavlushka, আমি জোগ বিয়গ শিখতেসি 
<walrider_> বিয়োগ
<walrider_> na na oigula shehs akhon if statement ar nested loop dekhi 
<walrider_> akta banaisi script 
<walrider_> dekheb ? :D
<walrider_> dekhben ? :D
<pavlushka> cool
<u-la-la> pavlushka: coolest
<Kilos-> hi walrider_ pavlushka 
<walrider_> Kilos-, nice to see u how are u ? 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos- :)
<Kilos-> im ok ty going for nuclear medicine heart scan tomorrow so well see what they can see hehe
<walrider_> i wish u good luck and nothing to worry about 
<Kilos-> ty very much
<walrider_> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24311942/ 
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<walrider_> have a look 
<walrider_> addition  using operators and also if statement 
<walrider_> and also also else statement 
<pavlushka> Kilos-: you have my heart :p
<walrider_> pavlushka,  dekhen bru 
<pavlushka> walrider_: on it :)
<walrider_> i have installed the most handy IDE for python 
<walrider_> the pycharm 
<walrider_> i have checked the netbeans using pydev also other ides butwas  not amused like this pycharm 
<walrider_> <3
<walrider_> u-la-la, 
<walrider_> u-la-la, ayy 
<pavlushka> walrider_: rofl, jodi c er man exactly 10 hoy.
<walrider_> :D
<u-la-la> walrider_: :D
<walrider_> :D
<u-la-la> walrider_: :D
<pavlushka> what a comment!
<walrider_> :D 
<pavlushka> liked it, this is called native coding
<walrider_> ha :D 
<pavlushka> :D
<u-la-la> pavlushka: :D
<walrider_> i have started the python and my destiny is till the end of it 
<walrider_> no time to give a bananannanan about what c#  programmer think .net asp student  
<walrider_> they say they are trandie  
<walrider_> i say see u in trande after 5 years ;) 
<pavlushka> hell yeah :)
<walrider_> trend * 
<walrider_> my englich is very bad as u can see i cant spike properly 
<walrider_> :| 
<pavlushka> lmao
<walrider_> ok back to dtydt 
<walrider_> study *
<pavlushka> walrider_: watch it
<pavlushka> dtydt
<pavlushka> s/dtydt/study
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: study
<pavlushka> walrider_: I like it.
<walrider_> pavlushka, :D
<pavlushka> s/like/dont like
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: walrider_: I dont like it.
<walrider_> pavlushka, ok 
<pavlushka> walrider_: kidding
<walrider_> s/ok/ok
<pavlushka> showing you what the bot can doo
<walrider_> s/ok/also 
<u-la-la> walrider_ meant to say: pavlushka, also  
<walrider_> s/ok/ok/also
<pavlushka> walrider_: it ca act like a sed command
<walrider_> sed commant 
<walrider_> comant 
<walrider_> :o 
<walrider_> bhai 
<walrider_> pora shuru koren 
<walrider_> choto choto file banabo apne ami mila 
<walrider_> git e up korbo 
<walrider_> amar terget wget er moto akta script banabo terminal e download korbe 
<pavlushka> would love to, sure :)
<walrider_> then i will go for internet downlaod manager 
<walrider_> if u knwo what i mean :~
<pavlushka> walrider_: you can take the wget and make it like IDM
<walrider_> now i dont know how to do that 
<pavlushka> its free :)
<walrider_> i have to learn 
<pavlushka> walrider_: sure, we'll see
<walrider_> then i will make a completly deferent system 
<walrider_> which is not smiler that published on web  
<pavlushka> walrider_: have you heard about hurd kernel, its not monolithic.
<walrider_> with UI 
<walrider_> ga 
<walrider_> ha *
<pavlushka> yes it has its UI
<walrider_> hmm 
<walrider_> code run korsi 
<walrider_> have a look: http://prntscr.com/es7yto
<u-la-la> [ Screenshot by Lightshot ] - http://prntscr.com
<walrider_> iDe ta amar kase handy lagse 
<pavlushka> wow
<walrider_> keyword/tag/extension suggestion correction ase so less chance to spelling mistake 
<walrider_> i have tried the netbeans ide after installing the python / jython extension but thats was not pleasant 
<walrider_> plug ins 
<walrider_> pycharm runs on java env so jdk is required to run this charm :D
<walrider_> also available for Ubuntu 
<walrider_> and MAC / unix
<pavlushka> walrider_: I also have pycharm :p
<walrider_> GG WP 
<walrider_> charm goto kal install disi 
<walrider_> er age IDLE use korsilam 
<walrider_> from pychon.org 
<walrider_> oitay mistake hoia jaito 
<walrider_> spelling misteka
<walrider_> mistake*
<walrider_> :|
<walrider_> etay amon howar possibility kom ase 
<walrider_> fun time coding bru 
<walrider_> luch kore ashe brb 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-07
<walrider> wc 
<walrider> Nahiyan: bro i need help 
<Nahiyan> hmm?
<Nahiyan> please elaborate
<walrider> Nahiyan: mint rosa / ubuntu 14.04.5 ekakhe ami python version 2.7 dawa ase bt 3.6.1 install dibo how do i do that i have downloaded the tar file  
<Nahiyan> don't install stuff from tar files walrider 
<Nahiyan> common programs
<Nahiyan> they most likely have packages
<walrider> ok paisi 
<Nahiyan> in your distro's package manager
<walrider> synaptics 
<Nahiyan> yeah
<walrider> paisi 
<walrider> pyton3 3.4 install ase 
<walrider> eta re 3.6.1 banano jay kamne ?
<walrider> is it possible ?
<Nahiyan> ubuntu package manager te shob che bhesi package ase if I remember correctly
<Nahiyan> search for python 3
<Nahiyan> update package listing
<walrider> update korsi 3.4 e ase 
<walrider> ar nai bai 
<Nahiyan> ek second
<walrider> apnare dekhai wait 
<walrider> past bin ditesi 
<walrider> Nahiyan: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24334447/ dekhen 
<Nahiyan> run: apt-get update
<Nahiyan> then do that again
<Nahiyan> (apt-get install python3)
<walrider> apt upgrade disi 
<walrider> dekhi 
<Nahiyan> update not upgrade
<Nahiyan> ..
<Nahiyan> walrider, 
<Nahiyan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/865554/how-do-i-install-python-3-6-using-apt-get
<walrider> Nahiyan: ok bhai dekhtesi ty 
<walrider> Nahiyan: ar bhai kevy shikhbo ki bolen ? 
<walrider> kivy 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-08
<anirbaan> hey walrider :)
<walrider> helo anirbaan bhai 
<walrider> good noon anirbaan 
<anirbaan> walrider: its me Pavel, from a school machine
<walrider> anirbaan, :3 
<anirbaan> hello, ki obostha?
<walrider> bhai django localhost start kora ato pera :'( kalek install dia kahini deikha kainda disi 
<walrider> kalke*
<walrider> udemy er tutorial er jonno torrent 
<walrider> request disi 
<anirbaan> having serious problems with libreoffice impress and writers
<anirbaan> walrider: lol
<anirbaan> walrider: may be the problem is in the database.
<walrider> kishe ?
<walrider> kisher ?
<anirbaan> talking about django localhost
<anirbaan> walrider: your system uses what database-server?
<walrider> are nah kono prblem nai lamp er moto oikhane kono on of button nai localhost on korte ./sripts / edia/oida / etc /habi jabi commant dawa lage 
<walrider> command *-
<walrider> ashtesi ak minit 
<walrider> reboot dibo 
<anirbaan> gelam, tata
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos , how are you?
<Kilos> bit sore and tired but ok ty and you pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: same here :p
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> :D
 * pavlushka on lunch
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-09
<pavlushka> Good day everyone and Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> and others
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-30
<pavlushka> remonshai: o/
<remonshai> hi pavlushka :)
<zaki> hello remonshai 
<remonshai> hello zaki 
<remonshai> how are you?
<zaki> I'm good 
<zaki> watchig Castlevania
<remonshai> good.... I wanted to watch mular (2020) but can't found that though it released 27th March
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-01
<zaki> pavlushka, https://knome.org
<pavlushka> zaki: ha ha ha
<zaki> The next operating system for your computer
<zaki> :P
<zaki> The configurability and resource usage of GNOME paired with the simplicity and focus of KDE - all rolled into a single package. Introducing KNOME, built using QTK3 and Kutter.
<zaki> may be this is for people like me :P 
<zaki> :D
<pavlushka> zaki: i use my customized mate on top of every system and i am happy with it
<zaki> who like KDE but use gnome
<pavlushka> zaki: you?
<zaki> pavlushka, that is there slogan :P 
<zaki> The next operating system for your computer
<zaki> I use Default
<pavlushka> zaki: that's just the DE. not the whole OS
<pavlushka> zaki: hey you can use dark theme on chatterbox, check that in the account settings -> themes
<zaki> pavlushka, https://knome.org
<zaki> and check the download button :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: it is the April fool, didn't get it?
<zaki> at the bottom 
<zaki> lol
<pavlushka> zaki: I didn't need to check the download option to find that out
<zaki> :D
<pavlushka> zaki: that smells like that all over the website
<groudon_> bengali is not displayed correctly in xchat
<groudon_> I don't know how to change fonts
<groudon_> in terminal same problem
<groudon_> in firefox everything is okay
<groudon_> anyone can help me?
<zaki> please use hexchat
<zaki> groudon_, 
<zaki> or konversation on from KDE
<groudon_> zaki, irssi?
<groudon_> zaki, how about irssi?
<zaki> আমি জানি না। 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-02
<groudon_> what font do you recommend for displaying bengali correctly? I am using hexchat now?
<pavlushka> Sans?
<remonshai> hi .. pavlushka ! vC[n ??
<pavlushka> remonshai: hi ??
<remonshai> কেমন আছেন?
<remonshai> PC hang/dead lock হওয়া নিয়ে কথা বলতাম।
<pavlushka> remonshai: লিনাক্সফোরাম!
<remonshai> বাংলাটা ??
<pavlushka> remonshai: https://www.facebook.com/groups/linux.loverz
<u-la-la> [ লিনাক্স বাংলাদেশ public group | Facebook ] - www.facebook.com
<remonshai> ঠিক আছে। ধন্যবাদ
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-05
<Brainstorm> ❗ भूकंप की चेतावनी / EARTHQUAKE WARNING for Northeastern India — follow for updates (Twitter)  
<LjL> Assam
<Brainstorm> 🌖 भूकंप! Earthquake! 4.5 M tremor, registered by NDI, with 27 reports, occurred 5 minutes ago (17:50:32 UTC), with a gibbous moon, Nagaon, Nagaon, Assam, India (26.34, 92.66) ± 23 km likely felt 100 km away (in Tezpur, Marigaon…) by 132700 people (seismicportal.eu)  
<zaki> still use this http://early-est.rm.ingv.it/warning.html
<u-la-la> [ Early-est - EArthquake Rapid Location sYstem with EStimation of Tsunamigenesis ] - early-est.rm.ingv.it
<zaki> LjL, ^
<LjL> zaki, i have it always open, and the bot uses that one too ;)
<LjL> there are two other websites using the same system
<LjL> they can be better for some areas
<LjL> (none of them are *great* for Bangladesh, though)
<LjL> http://alomax.free.fr/projects/early-est/warning.html
<u-la-la> [ Early-est - EArthquake Rapid Location sYstem with EStimation of Tsunamigenesis ] - alomax.free.fr
<LjL> http://www.koeri.boun.edu.tr/earlyest/warnings/
<u-la-la> [ Early-est - EArthquake Rapid Location sYstem with EStimation of Tsunamigenesis ] - www.koeri.boun.edu.tr
<LjL> they are not identical, they use different versions of the software and some different sensors
<LjL> anyway both have detected this 4.5
<zaki> yeah, I've checked the details 
<LjL> https://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/eqinfo/list.php is also often fast, but it tends to miss small earthquakes
<u-la-la> [ GEOFON Program GFZ Potsdam - Earthquake Information Service ] - geofon.gfz-potsdam.de
<LjL> and https://twitter.com/LastQuake is just the EMSC's account, but they post very quickly based on (like my bot) tweets, and also people who open their site or their app: they geolocate them and if many people are doing it in one place, they assume there was an earthquake there
<u-la-la> [ EMSC (@LastQuake) | Twitter ] - twitter.com
<LjL> so they already had this earthquake at https://twitter.com/LastQuake/status/1246859148362424321
<u-la-la> [ EMSC on Twitter: "Felt #earthquake (#भूकंप) M4.4 strikes 23 km S of #Tezpur (#India) 5 min ago. Please report to: https://t.co/yFPHXFubLU… https://t.co/pe6xUJCBiE" ] - twitter.com
